

A Tale of Two Pitches: why the best VC pitches are discussions - vibhavs
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2009/09/09/a-tale-of-two-pitches/

======
biohacker42
_This meeting was a 10/10 for me. Who knows whether I will find his company
interesting when I see the details at our next meeting. But so much of my
decision on investing is based on the individual(s) that getting a chance for
a true connection with somebody where you understand how they think about
life, technology, management, etc. is important._

The way I read that, chemistry with the VC is worth a lot more then a good
business plan.

